# Power Query: Saving result as static workbook to new folder - refresh daily then save to new folder as static document



## foxyginger (May 29, 2019)

I feel the answer to this question is real simple but I'm VERY new to power query and haven't found a way to do this yet.

I have built a few queries where I save reports to a folder, it pulls the files consolidates and re-formats them when I click refresh. This is wonderful. But now I need to save the reformatted information to a new workbook as static data. 

For Example - 

A daily account reconciliation which sets up the workbook for me in the way I need it. Then I want to grab that template and save it to a new folder as a working file which no longer refreshes. Then the next day refresh the template, grab, work, save as static to another file, etc.

This way I can go back and look at each day's account reconciliation and see all the data, rather than only the current day's refreshed data.

Issue - I've tried just saving the end product as a new name and file type to the other folder, but it refreshes the data the next day for BOTH workbooks for some reason.


----------



## sandy666 (May 29, 2019)

right click on the QueryTable result in the sheet and Table = Convert to Range then save as... etc.
then delete converted table from template
next day refresh Query in template, load to the sheet  and do the same as above then save as... (with different name)
and so on...


----------



## foxyginger (May 29, 2019)

sandy666 said:


> right click on the QueryTable result in the sheet and Table = Convert to Range then save as... etc.
> then delete converted table from template
> next day refresh Query in template, load to the sheet  and do the same as above then save as... (with different name)
> and so on...



THANK YOU SANDY!


----------



## sandy666 (May 29, 2019)

You are welcome

Have a nice day


----------

